# 50 gal shrimp tank



## tom_middleton (22 Jul 2015)

Planning on converting my 50 gal into a shrimp tank. I will have about 50 rcs to move over but I would like some suggestions for  some others that will not interbreed. I would like to have as many species in as many colours as possible but don't want to run into problems down the line. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (23 Jul 2015)

I think this will be quite tricky. I can only think of tiger shrimp and amanos that you could mix with cherries. I would ditch the cherries and get some taiwan bee hybrids. These usually come in a mix of red/white black/white and snow/white/golden. Their offspring will be mix of f2 hybrids and taiwan bees which again come in different colours and are very striking.


----------



## tom_middleton (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks for the response. I am happy to ditch the cherries but I would still like a striking red shrimp to contrast with the green plants and black substrate. What would be the best alternative that would give me more options in regards to other shrimp?


----------



## tom_middleton (23 Jul 2015)

Also, I'm a big fan of bright blue shrimp, so any option in order to facilitate them in the tank would be well received!


----------



## Daneland (23 Jul 2015)

Check this chart out for their compatibility

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php


----------



## tom_middleton (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks for that link, are there any blue shrimp that are compatible with RCS? That table doesn't seem to show that there is.
However I'm sure that table is not exhaustive.


----------



## Daneland (23 Jul 2015)

Blue shrimp is a neocardina like RCS. So if you keep then together they will inter-breed. See the link for neocardina species
http://www.sharnbrookshrimp.co.uk/category_s/1820.htm

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (23 Jul 2015)

Neocaridina (RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp)) can cohabit with Caridinae (Bee Shrimp, CRS, CBS (Crystal Red + Crystal Black Shrimp)) without interbreeding and producing offspring.

However I have observed male Neocaridina pheromone hunt Caridina and subsequently make successful attempts to mate with a female Caridina and visibly depositing a packet of sperm over her genital tract (packet seen when none before), a female can be overwhelmed by suitors, not ideal if they are the wrong type as this could potentially prevent fertilisation of her eggs by sperm from her own Genus. Multiple sperm packets are deposited by multiple males so that fertilisation off eggs could possibly be from more than one male when the female deposits the eggs over the packets, possibly because I'm not sure if subsequent partners are able to dislodge (or rupture before time) previous suitors packets to deposit their own and then to hang on and not let go of the female to ensure parentage, I have witnessed the hanging on and not letting go of an RCS male coupled with a CBS female that required intervention to separate (big pointy long handled tweezers and a tap to the tail).

So no Frankenstein shrimp between the two but you may get no shrimp depending if either species males are mating with the wrong females.


----------



## Daneland (23 Jul 2015)

Wow....   

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Jul 2015)

Blue tigers could be kept with cherries. You can get them in different colour intensities, the darker the blue - the more expensive. I love my orange eyed blue tigers, very striking shrimp. I also have red tigers..


----------



## Daneland (23 Jul 2015)

Do you have any blue tigers to sell?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Jul 2015)

no, sorry. There's a guy on facebook page 'freshwatershrimp' who sells them


----------



## Nelson (23 Jul 2015)

http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/product.php?id_product=79 .


----------



## Daneland (24 Jul 2015)

£10 is a little bit expensive for me . I prefer to buy from amateur breeders. Same guy sales rili shrimps for £3.50, I paid £1 from a local breeder last time.


----------



## tom_middleton (24 Jul 2015)

Wow, well that's a story!
I do quite like the look of blue tigers and I prefer collecting livestock myself from breeders. What is the best way to find breeders in the local area?

Thanks for all your info guys! Very helpful.


----------



## Daneland (25 Jul 2015)

gumtree


----------



## Lindy (25 Jul 2015)

Facebook?


----------

